# GFCI protection for refrigerator in I-1 Assisted Living Facility



## jackbweth (Sep 24, 2013)

An I-1 assisted living facility in Florida (2007 FBC / NEC 2008 ) has apartments which we consider to be dwelloing units as they contain bedroom, living room, bathroom, kitchen and closets, but has a partial kitchen ( no cooking facilities other than a microwave). The electrical inspector has rejected our argument that NEC 210.8(A)(6) does not require the single dedicated outlet for the refrigerator to be GFCI because the definition of a dwelling unit states that it contains facilities for cooking. By all other standards this is a dwelling unit, but we are one week from requesting the final inspection. is anyone aware if there are any other exceptions or definitions in NFPA, FBC or 2012 NEC that we could use to argue this point. My electrical engineer is out sick and I'm an architect looking for any suggestions.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2013)

Not electrical either::

Someone should chime in with an opinion

NEC Requirements for Ground-Fault Circuit Interrupters (GFCI) | Code Basics content from Electrical Construction & Maintenance (EC&M) Magazine


----------



## ICE (Sep 24, 2013)

210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for

Personnel.

FPN: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter

protection for personnel on feeders.

(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and

20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in

(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter

protection for personnel.

*(6) Kitchens — where the receptacles are installed to serve*

*the countertop surfaces*

If the receptacle is behind a refrigerator and not able to serve a kitchen counter, GFCI would not be required.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2013)

Ice I think the inspector is not considering the unit a dwelling so all receptacles in the kitchen must be gfci protected.  Now is the inspector requiring afci in the rest of the unit.  If so then tell him he can't have his cake and eat it too.  If it is a dwelling then the refrigerator does not need gfci as long as the outlet is not on the counter area.


----------



## ICE (Sep 24, 2013)

> but has a partial kitchen ( no cooking facilities other than a microwave)


NEC definition: Kitchen. An area with a sink and permanent facilities for food preparation and cooking.

Unless the microwave is built in or bolted down, the argument could be made that the space lacks *permanent* facilities for cooking and is therefore not a kitchen.  That premise would negate a need for GFCI.  I would make the argument that there is a kitchen if there is a sink and counter space.  There are many small electric appliances that will cook up a turkey.

If is not a residential kitchen because the AHJ has decided that a microwave is not a "cooking facility," it can hardly be a commercial kitchen.

If the AHJ has decided that the entire place is not residential then the kitchen would require GFCI but a whole lot of other requirements evaporate.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Ice I think the inspector is not considering the unit a dwelling so all receptacles in the kitchen must be gfci protected.  Now is the inspector requiring afci in the rest of the unit.  If so then tell him he can't have his cake and eat it too.  If it is a dwelling then the refrigerator does not need gfci as long as the outlet is not on the counter area.


Excellent point.


----------



## gfretwell (Sep 24, 2013)

If this is a fairly new fridge, it will work fine on a GFCI.

The one in my Tiki bar outside has been running that way for years. (side by side whirlpool)

They really just start tripping GFCIs when the compressor gets old and starts shorting internally.


----------



## fiddler (Sep 24, 2013)

If it is not a Kitchen by definition, which aparently the AHJ has already decided then a GFCI would only be required if the receptacle is within 6' of the sink. Counter top or not no difference.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2013)

fiddler said:
			
		

> If it is not a Kitchen by definition, which aparently the AHJ has already decided then a GFCI would only be required if the receptacle is within 6' of the sink. Counter top or not no difference.


(B) Other Than Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(B)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel


----------



## ICE (Sep 25, 2013)

Jack,

Please do let us know how this plays out.


----------



## electriclese (Oct 11, 2013)

No GFCI on refrigeration.  Unless you lije spoiled food.  Nuiscance trips are common.


----------



## jackbweth (Oct 11, 2013)

This issue played out like so many others dealing with AHJ's that are either pseudo knowledgeable or have a chip on their shoulder to prove their power. We changed all the outlets to GFCI type in order to get our insspection approved. It probably didn't help that I commented that I didn't think an 80 year old lady would lift up the refrigerator and dump in the sink. It seems even trying to discuss an interpretation with some inspectors will cause them to respond in a very unprofessional and punitive manner just so they don't have to change their original decision.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 11, 2013)

jackbweth said:
			
		

> It probably didn't help that I commented that I didn't think an 80 year old lady would lift up the refrigerator and dump in the sink.


Classic



> It seems even trying to discuss an interpretation with some inspectors will cause them to respond in a very unprofessional and punitive manner just so they don't have to change their original decision.


Oh boy, thats go time for me, get my book and toe to toe we go. Someones going to learn something, me, him or both of us. I will not stand there and have an inspector tell me what he would 'like' to see done. Quote me an art.


----------



## ICE (Oct 11, 2013)

jackbweth said:
			
		

> It probably didn't help that I commented that I didn't think an 80 year old lady would lift up the refrigerator and dump in the sink. [/quoteYou are correct, a lady wouldn't do that.


----------

